# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم HUA Team Products  Distributer & Reseller

## mohamed73

*World wide:*  *Interested to be our reseller?* * contact with our department of sales:*   *GPGINDUSTRIES* * Room 901 Hua Xia Business Center number 318* * Chang Di Da Ma Lu* * 510235 Guangzhou* * China* * Tel: 0086 20 81324099* * Fax:0086 20 81324433* * Web : الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*
-----------------------------------------   *
Asangsm team
yahoo : asansam_dongle
yahoo : asanunlock
Sonork: 100.1590245
icq:359648587
qq:2325312019
----------------------------------------------  DISTRIBUTOR Hams
SimSim Electronics, Dubai , UAE 
Tel.: +971 4 2727113 
ICQ: 129081860 
E-mail: الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
Web Page: الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
----------------------------------------------  Distributer INDONESIA REVO SUPPORT INDONESIA
COMPANY : REVOSUPPORT INDONESIA
Website : الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
Forum   : الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
Email   : الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
COuntry : Indonesia
----------------------------------------------  Distributer Bangladesh
Name: Amanullah Razib
Phone:+8801711979843
Msn:     الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
Mail:      الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
Sonork:100.1597028
Web: الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
-------------------------------------------  Distributer Egypt
country:Egypt
Tarek ahmed elshimy
Mobile:+201099970689
Email: الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
Emile: الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
Email: الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
sonork : 100.1583996
------------------------------------------- 
Country: Afaghanistan
Name: farzad arian karimi
Phone:+9893-258867
+989370-8585485
Mail: الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
sonork:100.1603433*
----------------------------------------------  *country:india* * MOBILECLINIC* * Contact person: ASHOK GARG* * City: NEW DELHI* * Telephone: +91-9811158555* * Email: الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]* * ICQ: 146946267* * Sonork: 100.37432* * Yahoo: الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*
-----------------------------------------------  *Country:Syria* * ALeppo* * Rabieh Fani* * Fast Unlocker* * Mobile :963 944 273283*  * Website :الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]* * MSN:fanicoo@msn.com* * name: SHAILENDER VASHISTH (SV)* * Mobile SALES: +919716100200* * Phone Sales: 011-2580-5117*  * Phone Sales: 011-4310-4605* * Phone Support : 011-49-403-403* * yahoo:  الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]* * Skype: mobilebhiya* * Hotmail : الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]* * Sonork: 1585535* * ICQ: 584246925* * QQ : 1544924468* * Email: الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*
Gmail: الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ][/B] *web:الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*

----------


## mohamed73

*Country: iran/yazd
Name: MR.MAJID DARE-SIRI
Phone:+989131570050
+983516241009
-------------------------- 
Country: iran/khozestan
Name: MR.ALI MATIN
Phone:+989161161610
Tel:+986112238198
Mail: الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
Sonork:100.109289
------------------------------ 
Country: iran/shiraz
Name: Yousef ahmadpour
Phone:+989175577797
Mail: الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
------------------------------------ 
Country:Spain/madrid
AllServerUnlock
tel : +34915516084
Email: الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
Sonork: 1591012
web: الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
-------------------------------- 
Country: Romania
Phone:+40729355156
Mail: الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
Sonork:100.1581257*

----------


## mohamed73

*Mediana Trading, Mohsin-*
UAE / Pakistan
e-mail: الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
Tel: +923002525532
ICQ: 598527975
Yahoo: الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
MSN: الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
Sonork: 100.1578269*
-------------------------------------------------  *Country:iran/karaj
Mohammad rahbar
Tel:+982612236707
mobile:+989122626800
Email: الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*
-------------------------------------------------  *country:vietnam
Contact: Mr Huy
Add : 241 Ngo Gia Tu Stress – Bac Giang City
Tel: +842403821822 , +84904060460
YM: service_bacgiang* *Skype: huy_bacgiang
E-mail: الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
Website: الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]* 
---------------------------------------------------  *Country :iran.isfahan
Iran gsm
Hossein zamanifar
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
Sonork:100.113867
Yahoo:ARDESTAN_GSM
Tel:03113359739
Mob:09133620083
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*
-----------------------------------------------------  *Country:iran/kerman
email:info@kavoshstore.com
web:الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
yahoo:mojtaba69mig@yahoo.com
sonorok:100.1604831
tel:03412471353
mobile:+989131437809*
-----------------------------------------------------  *Country : PAKISTAN
U&U MOBILE
Msn : الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
Yahoo : الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
Gmail : الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
Sonork ID: 100.1594657
tel: +923457917917 or +923457917919*

----------


## mohamed73

*Hoang Thong Mobilephone Co., Ltd
country:vietnam
Tel:+84.8.8575707
Tel:0084903303717
Email:support@saigonmobile.vn
Email:saigonmbile@hotmail.com
Skype:saigonmobile
ICQ:447066209
Sonork:100.157828
Web:*الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]   *Company: HARMONEX
Contact person: SHADI YASIN
MSN: الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
Sonork: 100.98829
Website: Harmonexgsmtools
Country: CHINA  &  J.ordan * الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
Thailand
Email: الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
MSN : الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
Tel : 084-6044175
Address : Capital Plasa Charoenkrung Rd Bangkok 
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
Resellers:
mohamad sadegh haghian
Country:iran/mashhad
Tel:+989155158969  –  +98511-2243555-7
Email:hamrahangsm@yahoo.com

----------


## mohamed73

*Hoang Thong Mobilephone Co., Ltd
country:vietnam
Tel:+84.8.8575707
Tel:0084903303717
Email:support@saigonmobile.vn
Email:saigonmbile@hotmail.com
Skype:saigonmobile
ICQ:447066209
Sonork:100.157828
Web:*الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]   *Company: HARMONEX
Contact person: SHADI YASIN
MSN: الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
Sonork: 100.98829
Website: Harmonexgsmtools
Country: CHINA  &  J.ordan*

----------


## mohamed73

الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] *Thailand
Email: الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
MSN : الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
Tel : 084-6044175
Address : Capital Plasa Charoenkrung Rd Bangkok*

----------


## mohamed73

Resellers:
mohamad sadegh haghian
Country:iran/mashhad
Tel:+989155158969  –  +98511-2243555-7
Email:hamrahangsm@yahoo.com
-------------------------------------------------------------------  *AMIT/JASS
JUST4UNLOCK
CITY    : BANGKOK
COUNTRY : THAILAND
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
+66874084515
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
skype:jass2mail
sonork: 100.98820
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*

----------


## mohamed73

GSM LIBYA	
www:الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
phone:	+218913765411
sonork:	100.1574944
icq:	413780731
msn:gsmlibya@hotmail.com
e-mail:	الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## mohamed73

ZamZami Telecom
Ali Maher
Kingdom of Saudi Arabia
Al-Mursalat Riyadh
Mobile:             +966-502337763      
Tel :             +966-1-4520208      
Fax : +966-1-4500865
ICQ: 199505306
Sonork: 100.1587837
Email: الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
Yahoo: الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
Website: الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## mohamed73

Syria
MOBITEC
Contact person : Hassan komera
mobile : 00963933242333
Email : الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
Sonork : 100.106795
Web : الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## mohamed73

*NAme : Shirpadsha
Address : Kabul pashton market 2nd floor Shop no 212 infront of pull keshte masjd 
Shop  : Shirpadsha_GSM
country : Afghanistan
Yahoo   : الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
Skype   : shirpadsha
sonork  : 100.1596710
Mobile  : +93700780492*

----------


## mohamed73

*SamPhone
Algeria
Conatct Person: Samir
City : Eulma & Ain M'lila
Tel : +213 771179271
icq : 268801717
E-mail : الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
web : الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*

----------


## mohamed73

*Name:hacker1gsm
Email: الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
ICQ: 112906176
sonork:100.1605025
MSN:mabuzade@hotmail.com
Gmail:hacker1gsm44@gmail.com
COUNTRY:EGYPT
CITY:MANSOURA
+201000040075* 
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## mohamed73

country:morocco
lasfar said 
16 allée des jardins ain sebaa casablanca maroc 
tel :0663220062
icq: 228262417
sonork:100.95082
msn:lasfar11@live .fr

----------


## mohamed73

*
country:INDIA
CELLTECH COMMUNICATION
2ND FLOOR ASUNTHAMANSION
6TH CROSS VINAYAKANAGAR
ADUGODI NEAR MICO 
BANGALORE-560030
INDIA
CONTACTNUMBER-+919972477771 +919845838809 08022110175 
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
SKYPE-celltech9
CONTACTPERSON-WILSON*

----------


## mohamed73

* 
INDIA
GURURAJ
No4, First Floor, D.V.G.ROAD,
Near Gandhi Bazaar circle,
BASAVANAGUDI,BANGALORE-4
e-mail:konigururaj@gmail.com
yahoo:koni_gururaj@yahoo.com
9886114922, 9036441146*

----------


## mohamed73

* 
INDIA
BHARATH MOBILES
Contact: J.Ravi Shankar, B.E.,
India, Tamil Nadu
E-mail:mail2jravi@yahoo.com
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
Sonork: 100.1596786
MSN: الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
Phone: 9942434855
Web: الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*

----------


## mohamed73

*Hong Kong
Company name: GsmServer 
City: Hong Kong
Tel: +85239733882
Fax: +85235868535
Web: الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
Email: الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
MSN: الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ], الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
Sonork: 100.106806, 100.1587356
ICQ: 220705240, 433507697
Yahoo: bahira8, george_gsmserver
Skype: gsmserver.com*

----------


## mohamed73

*
IQBAL COMMUNICATION
Contact Person   Miftahudin Mehtab 
Country              Pakistan 
City                    Rawalpindi
Phone                +92-51-5551566 
Mobile               +92-333-5154303
Email  :               الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
Snoork              100.1581364	
QQ                    2596361143
ICQ                   390909587
Skype                miftahking
Gmail                 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*

----------


## mohamed73

* 
Country Antigua Guatemala Sacatepequez
empresa LIBERACELL
Name Juan Gabriel Mena
Adress Calle Ancha Callejon la Azotea No. Country Antigua Guatemala Sacatepequez
msn:liberacell@hotmail.com
sonork:100.1613372
tel. 502 49156565*

----------


## mohamed73

* 
Clueless_Gsm
Pakistan & WorldWide
Sonork : 100.1581847
Msn : الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
Yahoo : الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
Skype : clueless_gsm
Web : الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
Web : الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
Mob : +923004150745
Email : الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*

----------


## mohamed73

*country:TURKEY*
YAYPEL, ELECTRONIK Ozgur Okyay 
E-mail: الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
MSN: الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
Phone: 0216-481-81-17
Mobile: 0532-645-29-31 
Web: الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
Sonork: 100.110556
QQ: 2302787870 
ICQ: 404262895[/B]

----------


## mohamed73

*COUNTRY:UNITED ARAB EMIRATE(UAE)
CONTACT PERSON-
ANSARTEC-DUBAI(UAE)
TECHNIQUE STYLE TRADING
DEIRA DUBAI, UAE
Tel-+971-4-2731768
FAX-+97142247868
ICQ-272143839
sonork-100.101633ANSI
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
E-mail- الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
Website- الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*

----------


## mohamed73

* 
COUNTRY: Paraguay
COMPANY: G.S.M. Unlocker Py S. A.
CONTACT: Peter Cristian             
WEBSITE: الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
MSN: الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
E-MAIL: الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
YAHOO: الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
SKYPE: gsmunlockerpy
SONORK: 100.1605103
ICQ: 627669279
CELLULARS PHONE´S: +595992279970
+595993599000
+595994199999*

----------


## mohamed73

* 
Country: Ukraine
Company name: GsmServer 
Web: الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
Email: الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
Phone: 0 800 303 888*

----------


## mohamed73

*  
COUNTRY:INDIA
OM TELCOM (CHANDAN RAJ) 
ADDRESS: BAKERGANJ GOLA ROAD, SHANTI MARKET
CITY: PATNA
PHONE: +919308819555,+919308083820,+919835697111
SONORK: 100.1597135
YAHOO: الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
EMAIL: الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
SKYPE: chandanra1
URL: الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*

----------


## mohamed73

*
Country : INDIA
Name: Nadim Raza
Company Name: Raza Electronics®
City : KOLKATA (West Bengal)
Phone : +91 9831133133
Phone:  +91 9830633133
ICQ : 281889574 
Sonork : 100.1594719
YM : الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
MSN: الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
Skype : nadimraza
QQ : 2593031503
WEB: الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*

----------


## mohamed73

*Contact Name: Luis C. Mejia
Website: الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
Forum: الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
Sonork: 100.15847
Skype: soportedigital.com.ve
Mobile Phone:+58 4140291971 * * *
Location: *Venezuela - Caracas
Other office in: *Colombia*

----------


## mohamed73

*Multi-COM Ltd.
Poland and Europe
e-mail: الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
ICQ: 269559399
Sonork: 100.79167
Tel. +48-17-2270-025
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*

----------

